# burr oak



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Going down to burr oak never fished it...looking for crappie, cats, n gils whats the best spots to go at burr oak... i really have no idea how to fish it or where to fish it


----------



## tspergin (Mar 31, 2006)

the beach area and the marina around the corner are good spots ,the rock walls along the shore at the lodge is good for saugeye,the moss beds in the headwaters where sunday creek comes into lake is good for cats and big gills


----------

